# Ο κορέκτορας



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2013)

Δεν έχουμε φέρει τίποτα εδώ, οπότε είπα να κάνω την αρχή. Πραγματικά, κλαίω. Σήμερα που είπα να βάλω και μάσκαρα, γμτ. Και μια απορία: ποια λέξη προσπαθούν να γράψουν όλοι και τους βγαίνει «Οκτώβριος»;


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και μια απορία: ποια λέξη προσπαθούν να γράψουν όλοι και τους βγαίνει «Οκτώβριος»;



Μάλλον το ΟΚ γίνεται Οκτώβριος. 
Σαν τον ηλίθιο τον διορθωτή/κεφαλαιοποιητή του Word, που δεν τολμάς να γράψεις _τρίτη, πέμπτη, παρασκευή_ κτλ και επιμένει να τα μετατρέπει σε ημέρες της εβδομάδας: _στην Τρίτη προσπάθεια, την Πέμπτη εβδομάδα_.

Στα τηλέφωνα βέβαια δεν είναι πάντα διορθωτής, είναι και η βοήθεια που σου προτείνει τι να γράψεις: T9 (predictive text).


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2013)

Και το πιο φτιαχτό απ' όλα. (ΟΚ, χιουμοριστικό. Ούτε κορέκτορας ούτε πρεντίκτορας.)


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

Δικό μου autocorrect fail, πριν μερικούς μήνες που προσπαθούσα να συνεννοηθώ με κάποιον από Ν. Αφρική που να βρεθούμε εν Λονδίνω: 
ΟΚ, see you Zimbabwe. 
Απάντηση: I 'm taking a direct flight. 

Γιατί το soon το έκανε Ζιμπάμπουε; Μάλλον ακούμπησα το z χωρίς να το καταλάβω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2021)




----------

